# 1998 nissan 200sx se-r evap canister



## cschubert444 (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey, I have a 98 200sx se-r and its throwing an evap canister code. I cant find a new canister online for the 200sx, so I'm wondering if the sentra canister would work. If anyone knows where to find one or if the sentra canister fits that would be a lot of help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Rockauto.com sells them under the Standard Motor Parts/Intermotor brand, #CP3042 . That said, how do you know the canister is bad and not something else? The vent control valve on these systems is the usual culprit...but, other things can cause EVAP system codes to trigger, as well.


----------



## cschubert444 (Jul 11, 2017)

Is there a way to test it to see if it is bad.


----------

